# Tour Down Under (SPOILERS)



## Steve H (20 Jan 2013)

Just watched the warm up event 'People's Choice', the 51km circuit race in Adelaide. Nice exciting race. Jens Voigt continues to be a hero, creating a two man breakaway straight from the off and keeping going for 20 of the 30 laps.

Lotto looked pretty strong all the way through. They did a lot of work to pull back the breakaway and then formed a powerful lead out train for Andre Greipel with about two laps to go. Matt Goss was the only other contender who managed to get on Greipel's wheel, but none of the other trains (inc Sky) could get a look in, despite some very hard efforts in the final lap.

Lotto and Greipel are looking strong - may have to change my Fantasy Cycling Team before the main event starts on Tuesday!


----------



## Snarf (20 Jan 2013)

Lotto and Greipel looked like they meant business didn't they. The new helmets also gave them a harsh and focused look.


----------



## Steve H (20 Jan 2013)

Yes, Lotto's train was definitely in the best shape today. I think Sky and Green Edge would have been up for the fight, but they couldn't get a look in on this circuit. Wonder whether this form will translate to the longer stages that start on Tuesday? Not really been a fan of Greipel, but I wouldn't bet against him this week after what him and his team showed today. 

Still wanting to see Renshaw show something. He's been tweeting saying his power readings are higher than ever before, but didn't see him or his team at all today.


----------



## Snarf (20 Jan 2013)

I couldn't believe how tight the width of the road was. Do you think it was smaller than in Europe - it looked like it to me. That last corner could have been the sight of some nasty accidents if someone had gone off line.

I reckon some of the bigger teams were using the race to get some racing miles under their belt - Boassan Hagen came 5th so if he can do that without having a controlled Sky train type lead out it can only bode well for the future.

Also one of my other fantasy team riders came in the top ten - the wonderfully named Boy van Poppel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2013)

I don't have Sky so I've only seen the finish on steephill.tv. It's that time in the season when I remember why it would have been a good idea to look at the new season's kit before the race! Those Lotto helmets, though!


----------



## derrick (20 Jan 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5oyGeCc1dM


----------



## montage (21 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> Lotto and Greipel looked like they meant business didn't they. The new helmets also gave them a harsh and focused look.


 
I thought those covers were banned??


----------



## raindog (21 Jan 2013)

I assume we'll get this live early in the morning in Europe?
I can't find any live links - if anyone has one can you post it here?
cheers


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

Anyone know I this is on any of the Virginmedia channels? I'm on the cheapskate sacky package


----------



## raindog (21 Jan 2013)

User said:


> raindog it's here live around 3 am CET or 2 am uk http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


cheers Irish. That's the link I always use, but there was nowt happening when I checked, but I realise now that I was too early - it'll be on soon I think. 

Just re-read your post. So we've missed it? It's on as early as that?


----------



## Snarf (21 Jan 2013)

I thought Lottos helmets were banned too, but it seems not!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2013)

User said:


> raindog it's here live around 3 am CET or 2 am uk http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


I believe that the live stream is also available here - http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8492411


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Anyone know I this is on any of the Virginmedia channels? I'm on the cheapskate sacky package


The live TV seems to be limited to Sky Sports 1, highlights are then shown at various times on Sky Sports 2, 3 and 4. I've put the times into the calendar in my signature.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The live TV seems to be limited to Sky Sports 1, highlights are then shown at various times on Sky Sports 2, 3 and 4. I've put the times into the calendar in my signature.


 
Incha lovely!


----------



## kedab (21 Jan 2013)

i'm going with thomas de gendt for the GC - why? because Vacansoleil have one of the coolest kits. this fact has been scientifically proven to make the difference. yes, it has


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jan 2013)

That was a pretty easy win for Greipel there - he didn't look like he was ever in real danger from Goss, and the Sky train looked organised at first but then completely missed the jump.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Jan 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was a pretty easy win for Greipel there - he didn't look like he was ever in real danger from Goss, and the Sky train looked organised at first but then completely missed the jump.


Only saw the highlight posted above, very controlled looking from Lotto, no real threat from elsewhere, even the lead out guy Henderson came in 3rd. Anyways, it's great to see the new season get going.


----------



## Steve H (21 Jan 2013)

Ok - let's hear your predictions for Stage 1. It's a fairly flat 135km course with the last 3km being very flat. 

I'm going to go for:

1st Goss
2nd Renshaw
3rd Greipel

Possibly a bit of heart ruling head to bet against Greipel after his showing at the People's Choice yesterday.


----------



## Snarf (21 Jan 2013)

Greipel looked like he was in very good shape - I reckon it'll take a tremendous lead out or a well timed breakaway to bet against him on this first stage.


----------



## beastie (21 Jan 2013)

Steve H said:


> Ok - let's hear your predictions for Stage 1. It's a fairly flat 135km course with the last 3km being very flat.
> 
> I'm going to go for:
> 
> ...



I think we saw last season that Renshaw was lacking in all out gas, killer instinct or something. He needs to do better this year. Greipel to win all sprints, Gc I have no idea.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2013)

beastie said:


> Greipel to win all sprints


 
Agreed, plus EBH to stay in touch on the sprints and gain a bit elsewhere for the overall.


----------



## Steve H (22 Jan 2013)

Look away if you don't want to see the result.....















1st Greipel
2nd Demare
3rd Renshaw

Well I got 2 out of three of the winning riders. Although definitely in the wrong order. Looks like another great season start for Greipel - he's looking pretty unstoppable right now. Not really seen much of Demare before personally.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Jan 2013)

Lotto and Greipel will take some beating on the flat stages. As in pretty much 3/4's of them. 

He looks STRONG. 

Would like to see EBH or GT get the overall.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2013)

Nice to see Demare getting in there for second. I like him.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Jan 2013)

I am going for Steele Von Hoffe if only because he has the coolest name ha ha, and he was decently friendly at the ToB in Jed last year.


----------



## Steve H (22 Jan 2013)

Roll up, roll up - let's hear your predictions for Stage 2...

I think there is a pretty decent kick up before the end, therefore there is the opportunity for an attack and it may not be an all out sprint train finish. I think it could be a good one for Gilbert to have a pop at. Or maybe Simon Gerrans if he can get someone to work with, because I don't think he's great for breaking on his own.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Jan 2013)

Steve H said:


> Roll up, roll up - let's hear your predictions for Stage 2...
> 
> I think there is a pretty decent kick up before the end, therefore there is the opportunity for an attack and it may not be an all out sprint train finish. I think it could be a good one for Gilbert to have a pop at. Or maybe Simon Gerrans if he can get someone to work with, because I don't think he's great for breaking on his own.


My money is on Gilbert. Now i've said that watch Greipel rip it up again!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2013)

Uphill sprint? Watch out for EBH, Gerrans and Gilbert.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2013)

I must remember to check out the highlights streamed at noon GMT tomorrow. (I forgot today but just watched the sprint online - wow, that was some gap that Greipel opened up!)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I must remember to check out the highlights streamed at noon GMT tomorrow. (I forgot today but just watched the sprint online - wow, that was some gap that Greipel opened up!)


Yeh challenged by no one. I wonder the outcome with a Cav or Sagan in the mix. Greipel looked super human but that may have been the competition more than the man himself. Goss was probably his biggest sprint rival.

Though see the speed they sprint at the end, even after a couple of miles wind up at 60kph. Insane stamina and strength.


----------



## Snarf (22 Jan 2013)

Gilbert for me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jan 2013)

But Geraint Thomas it is! Amazing late breakaway win... and neither Gilbert nor Gerrans up there either - Morreno and Hermans 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Steve H (23 Jan 2013)

Nice one G! Good first victory of the season. Think Gilbert was part of a crash, so didn't get chance to really have a go.

Good news - nice British win
Bad news - curses, didn't have him in my fantasy league team


----------



## raindog (23 Jan 2013)

Nice one for Thomas.
With EBH and Ian Stannard also looking in good shape, I think we'll see more of Sky in the early season races. Stannard should be given his head for at least one spring classic - I really think he's up for it.


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2013)

Very pleased for GT. The jury's still out on how good he's going to be after ending his track career so this is a great start.to the next phase.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jan 2013)

rich p said:


> Very pleased for GT. The jury's still out on how good he's going to be after ending his track career so this is a great start.to the next phase.


 
Just watching the highlights, he has shed a lot of weight and looks in fantastic shape. The way he attacked up the Corkscrew was seriously impressive - caught everyone napping. He's always been a decent climber but he looked the real deal today. I think he's going to give Gilbert & co a real run for their money in the Classics.

I've always thought G had even more potential than Wiggins as a road rider. Now I hope we're going to see him live up to it at last. I'm really excited for his prospects this season.

Also very excited about the sparks that will fly when Cav meets Greipel on the road this season. Both look in great shape, possibly Greipel has the edge at the moment.

d.


----------



## montage (23 Jan 2013)

Strong climb, very clever sprint - fingers crossed for a good season


----------



## raindog (23 Jan 2013)

Geraint's effort even more impressive when you see it


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfnknLUEb0E


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jan 2013)

Going to watch it when i get home.

On my Facebook page earlier and Cavendish's status says something about GT's win down under!! 

Cheers Cav. I am away to watch the 6th sense. Fancy telling me the ending??


----------



## Snarf (23 Jan 2013)

Just watched the recording of the second stage - that was quite brilliant by Thomas. Everyone was going on about the Corkscrew Hill being a real killer - he looked like it didn't even matter to him. Then the sprint at the end - he was stalking his prey and then just BOOM! Even the guy who saw that Thomas was going to go off couldn't get anywhere near him.

Just brilliant I thought.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jan 2013)

Someone has gone up that corkscrew climb in under 8 minutes so it's not really a climb in pro cycling terms. It's a speed bump!!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Someone has gone up that corkscrew climb in under 8 minutes so it's not really a climb in pro cycling terms. It's a speed bump!!


Eh?  

The Mur de Huy takes the pros less than 4 minutes but they certainly know that they have been up a climb!


----------



## raindog (23 Jan 2013)

Yes, it hardly matters whether it takes 8 minutes or 2 minutes or even half an hour, it's still the strongest rider who reaches the top first.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Eh?
> 
> The Mur de Huy takes the pros less than 4 minutes but they certainly know that they have been up a climb!


 


raindog said:


> Yes, it hardly matters whether it takes 8 minutes or 2 minutes or even half an hour, it's still the strongest rider who reaches the top first.


 
As opposed to some of the climbs in the Tour, the Giro and Vuelta..............??

Of course the strongest rider is the one who reaches the top first. It makes a massive difference to the entire peloton the length, gradient and number of climbs in a race.

In pro cycling terms, that was a piece of piss.


----------



## montage (23 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> As opposed to some of the climbs in the Tour, the Giro and Vuelta..............??
> 
> Of course the strongest rider is the one who reaches the top first. It makes a massive difference to the entire peloton the length, gradient and number of climbs in a race.
> 
> In pro cycling terms, that was a piece of ****.


 
Ever entered a hill climb event?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> As opposed to some of the climbs in the Tour, the Giro and Vuelta..............??
> 
> Of course the strongest rider is the one who reaches the top first. It makes a massive difference to the entire peloton the length, gradient and number of climbs in a race.
> 
> In pro cycling terms, that was a piece of ****.


It does not get easier, they just get faster.


----------



## tigger (23 Jan 2013)

Thomas eh?! Currently smug with my Tour of Flanders prediction.  But no doubt will be left with egg on my face


----------



## montage (23 Jan 2013)

tigger said:


> Thomas eh?! Currently smug with my Tour of Flanders prediction.  But no doubt will be left with egg on my face


 
He did a lot of the donkey work to catch cancellara a couple of years ago and has won the junior version - I'd say place your bets now before the odds go up!


----------



## tigger (23 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> He did a lot of the donkey work to catch cancellara a couple of years ago and has won the junior version - I'd say place your bets now before the odds go up!



He did indeed. IIRC he was riding for Flecha who had nothing left at the end? Hmm, google search for a bookie taking bets for this has drawn a blank... any ideas?!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> Ever entered a hill climb event?


Haha, hardly relevant. Is this the bit where you tell me you would kick my ass up some hills?? 

To answer your question. Yes. I won't bite any further.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jan 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> It does not get easier, they just get faster.


I agree entirely. 

If i can go up an 8 minute climb at 400watts that does not mean to say i could do so on a 30 minute climb. That was more my point.


----------



## montage (23 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Haha, hardly relevant. Is this the bit where you tell me you would kick my ass up some hills??
> 
> To answer your question. Yes. I won't bite any further.


 
No, just that you should know that a 4 minute hill can be just as painful as a 15 minute one - a cruel lesson taught by hill climbs, so pretty relevant. Sorry that you took my post as aggressive. Any hill is a significant hill when racing


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2013)

Any hill that is tough enough to split the field into winners and losers is enough. Look at the Cauberg for instance.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> No, just that you should know that a 4 minute hill can be just as painful as a 15 minute one - a cruel lesson taught by hill climbs, so pretty relevant. Sorry that you took my post as aggressive. Any hill is a significant hill when racing


Lets just say in terms of TSS then, the climb wasn't quite like Alpe D'Huez and that not all climbs are equal in terms of difficulty. 
The short climb suited GT as his expertise is in extremely high power over shorter distance. He would not be holding Rodriguez or Contadors wheel up Alto el Angliru, IMO.


----------



## tigger (23 Jan 2013)

I think I get what you're saying Pedro. It's more of a puncheurs hill than a climbers mountain? So if you're first to the top it doesn't mean you'll be romping away in the Alps.


----------



## tigger (23 Jan 2013)

Just watched the highlights, that's a proper hill! Great ride by Thomas. The new Sky kit has grown on me too although I miss the white back to help pick them out from the aerial shots.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2013)

tigger said:


> Just watched the highlights, that's a proper hill! Great ride by Thomas. The new Sky kit has grown on me too although I miss the white back to help pick them out from the aerial shots.


I liked _L'Equipe's_ classification: _la méchante bosse_, which comes out as something like ''wicked bump.''

Oh, and well done Geraint!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I liked _L'Equipe's_ classification: _la méchante bosse_, which comes out as something like ''wicked bump.''


----------



## rich p (24 Jan 2013)

Biggest win for Slagter - he looked good in a race last year but I can't recall which it was.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jan 2013)

tigger said:


> Thomas eh?! Currently smug with my Tour of Flanders prediction.  But no doubt will be left with egg on my face


 
I reckon Thomas is a good bet for the Tour of Flanders. Tempted to have a punt on him for Paris-Roubaix as well.

d.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> The short climb suited GT as his expertise is in extremely high power over shorter distance. He would not be holding Rodriguez or Contadors wheel up Alto el Angliru, IMO.


 
I think that remains to be seen. He's shown in the past that he can ride tempo up mountains, and now he's shed a lot of that trackie weight, who knows what he'll be capable of?

Tbh, I reckon he's the most complete British rider of his generation and has the potential to eclipse Wiggins, especially now that he has turned his full attention to the road.

d.


----------



## tigger (24 Jan 2013)

Agree Smutchin. I think a genuine GT challenge is a couple of years away, but with the right development and weight loss he has it all. Before he gets too skinny, I'd like to see him dominate some classics though.


----------



## oldroadman (24 Jan 2013)

The word I heard is that GT has the biggest engine of any rider tested for power output, and could do almost anything except pure climbing, so expect classics specialism - the important thing to have a team behind him at Sky, and with Flecha moved on, there is a clear vacancy for a leader.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Jan 2013)

smutchin said:


> I think that remains to be seen. He's shown in the past that he can ride tempo up mountains, and now he's shed a lot of that trackie weight, who knows what he'll be capable of?
> 
> Tbh, I reckon he's the most complete British rider of his generation and has the potential to eclipse Wiggins, especially now that he has turned his full attention to the road.
> 
> d.


I agree he looks good. He has said he still has to lose weight throughout this season so his best climbing is still to come. Usually weight loss means slight loss in power (ala Wiggins) but if that equates to him going faster then it's the thing to do. 
The long tours are all about power/weight and GT could set the standard if he can get trim enough. It's practically anorexia amongst athletes this sport.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jan 2013)

If that climb was trivial, what do you think of the climbs on the British stages of the TdF? Or indeed the ToB?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Jan 2013)

Recorded sky4's highlight coverage this morning. 2 hours long and cuts off with 6.8k to go. WTF Sky?? I'd understand if it was live!!


----------



## Snarf (24 Jan 2013)

Some blokes rode their bikes over a line in Australia.

No need to thank me for my filling you in on the end of Stage 3....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jan 2013)

Slagter... another young talent we'll see more of - that was a great opportunistic finish. Thomas holds on to the overall, and it was a good thing he picked up the intermediate sprint bonus seconds earlier because Gilbert and Goss mopped up the minor placings ahead of him at the finish.


----------



## User482 (24 Jan 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Slagter... another young talent we'll see more of - that was a great opportunistic finish. Thomas holds on to the overall, and it was a good thing he picked up the intermediate sprint bonus seconds earlier because Gilbert and Goss mopped up the minor placings ahead of him at the finish.


 
"Slagter" is Danish for "butcher".

Here ends your public information broadcast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2013)

User482 said:


> "Slagter" is Danish for "butcher".
> 
> Here ends your public information broadcast.


OT, but is that related to the word ''slaughter?''


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Jan 2013)

Watching the 3pm start on Sky. Is there a break every 5 minutes or what?


----------



## Snarf (24 Jan 2013)

I've been recording the overnight live show and if its not the continual advert breaks its the dreadful infomercials on 'the wine country where any member of the family can pick something up' voiced by Liggett - makes me feel squemish!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> I've been recording the overnight live show and if its not the continual advert breaks its the dreadful infomercials on 'the wine country where any member of the family can pick something up' voiced by Liggett - makes me feel squemish!


pretty glad I never opted for skysports then, not missingtoo much at all.


----------



## Trail Child (24 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> I've been recording the overnight live show and if its not the continual advert breaks its the dreadful infomercials on 'the wine country where any member of the family can pick something up' voiced by Liggett - makes me feel squemish!


Ya, that's driving me batty also, makes the race sound like an infomercial ... I'm not a PL fan.


----------



## Steve H (25 Jan 2013)

Not seen any footage, just a couple of tweets on Twitter. 

Looks like:
Big crash in run in to the final sprint
Another stage win for Greipel
Thomas holds on to Leaders Jersey


----------



## smutchin (25 Jan 2013)

Gilbert attacks, Greipel wins, Farrar crashes. Plus ça change...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jan 2013)

a good stage for my fantasy team today !


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

Greipel untouchable again on the flat. 

Why do they let people park cars on the road?? Unbelievable! Could literally be the death of some poor rider who is unaware. 
Surely it's not hard to put out cones to stop parking. It's only one day, once a year FFS.


----------



## Herzog (25 Jan 2013)

Decent result for Fenn as well (4th).


----------



## Snarf (25 Jan 2013)

That big crash near the finish looked v nasty - like someone opening a car door on you - that sort of trying to avoid something and then clipping it and flipping. Pedrosanchezo is right - its a once a year thing so why haven't the police made everyone put their cars away?

The Lotto train is amazing though - they didn't have any challenge today IMO but Greipel wasn't to know that - brilliant run from them.

In other good news, no infomercials today!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> The Lotto train is amazing t


 
Too right. This is going to be the biggest threat to Cav this year too. OPQS just don't seem to have their train sorted out (yet) in the same way. If they don't, Cav is once again going to have to hitch rides with Lotto and Orica and duck and dive at the finish.


----------



## Noodley (25 Jan 2013)

Lotto are fast becoming my 2nd fave team - I developed a soft spot for them last year and it seems to have grown over the winter months.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

I miss Cav and Sagan. Big personalities! Greipel is more like The terminator. He just seems like a machine but has all the charisma of Dolph Lundgren in rocky 4. Maybe i am being harsh, he is impressive just now. He just isn't that exciting to watch imo. 

The Lotto team are bloody impressive btw. Really bossing things in the last 3-4k.


----------



## Noodley (25 Jan 2013)

Actually, thinking about it I am surprised how many teams I like nowadays. Not long ago I had a high degree of suspicion and (bordering on) hatred for a lot of teams...it seems like I have either mellowed or am more trusting or honestly believe things are a-changing.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

I sincerely hope it is the latter Noodley.


----------



## Noodley (25 Jan 2013)

Then again, there are still a lot of teams I wouldnae trust my pet goat with...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jan 2013)

That crash did look painful in your video mate. cars everywhere!!!


----------



## Winnershsaint (26 Jan 2013)

Noodley said:


> Lotto are fast becoming my 2nd fave team - I developed a soft spot for them last year and it seems to have grown over the winter months.


Same. Partly because I own a Ridley, but mainly because they're there or thereabouts trying to launch Greipel.


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2013)

Put a hold on the bets for GT in the P-R!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jan 2013)

Was waiting for GT to throttle it at the top but it never came. 
Was a good bit off Simon Gerrans and Tom Slagter. Those guys looked knackered then lit it up!! Impressive.
If GT can't win then would like to see Slagter get it. He's got good time on GT and the rest.


----------



## Snarf (26 Jan 2013)

The butcher slaughtered them today.

Coat - I've already got it.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jan 2013)

rich p said:


> Put a hold on the bets for GT in the P-R!


 
I'm still backing him. He got it a bit wrong today, that's all.

Anyway, can't begrudge another impressive and well-deserved win for Slagter.

d.


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2013)

smutchin said:


> I'm still backing him. He got it a bit wrong today, that's all.
> 
> Anyway, can't begrudge another impressive and well-deserved win for Slagter.
> 
> d.


 It's early days, smutch! I was only kidding really but I do think it's highly unlikely myself.


----------



## thom (26 Jan 2013)

Noodley said:


> Then again, there are still a lot of teams I wouldnae trust my pet *goat* with...


 
I suspect Astana is on that list already but courtesy of Crackle, here's what they'd do to your goat if you made the mistake of trusting them :


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jan 2013)

Slagter was really impressive today, and he basically let Gerrans have the stage because he was looking to the overall. Thomas has not got the pure climbing ability to be where some here want him to be. He's certainly one for the classics though.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2013)

Don't worry, I'm well aware that my feelings towards Geraint Thomas are about as rational and balanced as those of a teenage girl towards her favourite member of One Direction. 

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jan 2013)

All I have to say today is that Greipel is f*cking huge. He's a monster.

Oh, and well done to Slagter for the overall, and Thomas for picking up enough points to grab the sprints jersey as a compensation for not keeping the lead.


----------



## just jim (27 Jan 2013)

Greipel has a potential career as a film baddie when he retires from cycling.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Jan 2013)

just jim said:


> Greipel has a potential career as a film baddie when he retires from cycling.


(Puts on Arnie voice) "Sprint to the choppa!!"............


----------



## Snarf (27 Jan 2013)

A Bond villian perhaps - he reminds me of the Russian guy played by Robert Carlyle in one of Pierce Brosnans Bond film.

Don't know how many watch Luther with Idris Elba but Greipel would be perfect as a nutjob in that too.


----------



## just jim (27 Jan 2013)

Snarf said:


> A Bond villian perhaps - he reminds me of the Russian guy played by Robert Carlyle in one of Pierce Brosnans Bond film.
> 
> Don't know how many watch Luther with Idris Elba but Greipel would be perfect as a nutjob in that too.


 
He would suit metal teeth an' all.


----------



## dragon72 (28 Jan 2013)

I know it's technically a "points" jersey and not a "sprinters'" jersey, but I think it's just wrong that Greipel can win 3 out of the 6 stages in a stage race and not walk way with a prize. He was the star of the TDU this year in my view. Clinical performances.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2013)

He still win's prize money for those 3 stage wins.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jan 2013)

and a career in the movies after he retires........


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Jan 2013)

dragon72 said:


> I know it's technically a "points" jersey and not a "sprinters'" jersey, but I think it's just wrong that Greipel can win 3 out of the 6 stages in a stage race and not walk way with a prize. He was the star of the TDU this year in my view. Clinical performances.


True enough, but he gains UCI points for the team, nice early season start for Lotto.


----------

